# See Your Way Through Survival By Protecting Your Eyes



## GPS1504 (Dec 13, 2013)

As we mull over things that should be in our BOB or stockpiled in your basements, it is hard not to wonder what you may be forgetting. Perusing your supplies and reading labels or instructions, you probably stop to consider at multiple times if what you have is enough. Looking over the security of your home, it most likely occurs to you if it is truly safe and if it provides you the necessary field of vision to spot approaching danger from afar.

It sure is helpful to be able to see things coming. As someone unsavory turns into your driveway, you want to see them coming. If you\'re foraging for food in the wilderness, you want to spot a threat from afar so you have time to plan a defense. When moving from location to location, you want to be able to take a visual inventory of the world around you in order to avoid danger.

All of these ideals have one thing in common: being able to see. When you plan for survival, how much thought have you given to your eyes? Perhaps you wear contacts or glasses and have such poor vision that you are heavily dependent upon those items. Maybe you cannot even see to drive without them. What happens if those glasses break? What if you rub your eye and your contact lens pops out, falling to the ground or into a body of water never to be seen again? What if that lens rips or tears? Sure, you can perhaps tape those glasses back together if the damage is minor and you have tape handy. Yes you can function with one contact, but good luck with your now non-existent depth perception. See me later, you say? Sure, if you can see me at all.










Having a spare pair of glasses and/or contacts will be of the utmost value to you when the SHTF. Going to an eye doctor for an exam and getting a new prescription is not going to happen. Replacement glasses or contacts? Nope! The best you can hope for is the ability to raid an abandoned drugstore that has probably already been raided hundreds of times in hopes you will score some reading glasses. If you are like me, reading glasses will not save you. They are too weak. All they will do is make you that much angrier at yourself for not stocking an extra set of what you really need to see.










Glasses and vision challenges aside, do you have eye protection as part of your stash? Needing vision correction may well be the least of your worries if the eye itself is damaged. As you chop wood, start fires, and shoot weapons, debris is sent flying that could damage your eyes. Having protective eyewear can prevent a lot of harm that could have otherwise left you in a world of hurt. If securing a replacement set of eyeglasses sounded difficult, imagine trying to score a replacement eye when something comes into contact with yours and damages it irreparably.

When you plan your survival, don\'t forget about your eyes. If you wear contacts, have extra pairs as well as proper cleaning and storage solutions. If you wear glasses, have an extra pair of those as well, stored securely in a hard case that will resist being crushed. Don\'t forget an eyeglass repair kit; those tiny screws and screw drivers may even have other uses beyond fixing broken glasses. If your vision is awesome and you do not need correction, keep it that way by maintaining access to protection. Of all the senses you could afford to lose when the SHTF, your vision is not one of them. Protect your eyes to protect yourself.


----------

